# K5 Plane



## Jim50KY (Feb 9, 2008)

I believe that this is a Stanley plane and was left to me by my fater-in-law. The angle adjustment for the blade is gine. It is the knurled know in front of the rear handle and behind the blade. It adjusts the angle of the blade thus controling the amount of material to remove. With ou this the balde keeps moving back into the body. Well at least that is how I think that is how it works. The thread on the bolt is inmatchable at the hardware store. I could not match it up with either fine or metric. So I suppose I need an orginal part bring this plane up to parr. Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

A stanley knob will fit it.


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Try this; type Ebay.com search "plane" in collectibles, with patience you will surely find a knurled knob, or whatever you would be looking for.

A K5 plane is a Keen Kutter number 5 "jack" plane made by Stanley in the 1900's. The knob behind the frog, that your talking about, is not metric nor is it standard tread type. It is Stanley's own tread types of the early days before there was ever Standards in treads, that we know today.

FYI - there are countries that still have their own treads types (not standard or metric) like Russia and others.

G.luck

Pete


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jim,

I forgot to mention that a K (single K) letter, is a Keen kutter hand plane based on the Stanley Bedrock style. The KK (double K) letters is also a Keen Kutter hand plane based on the Stanley Bailey style of plane.

So, your "K5" plane is a keeper, tune it well (sole bottom lapped flat, frog lapped flat and well fitted to sole, cutting iron sharpened, chip breaker adjusted and handles tight) and use it well.

Any early Stanley - up to type 13 (pre-WWII), 1" knurled brass depth adjuster knob should fit. Ebay!

"plane" questions? I've got answers!

Pete


----------

